# Anyone found any Nic cubes anywhere?



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/32354-nic-cubes.html

Following this thread and lots of people being interested I just wondered if anyone has managed to find any?
I have looked on argos, scrwfix, b&q, ebay etc and cant find but I might be searching the wrong things! x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

mimi g said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/32354-nic-cubes.html
> 
> Following this thread and lots of people being interested I just wondered if anyone has managed to find any?
> I have looked on argos, scrwfix, b&q, ebay etc and cant find but I might be searching the wrong things! x


nope but im interested in them too


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry meant to post an update but forgot!!

They have stopped selling them at B&Q but somebody has put a list of places to get them from on another forum, i will nip over there now and copy the links and then post them back here!!

We are changing out set up around tonight reaedy for Dave to move in with Barney and Dexie so they can all live together!! Thats the great thing about them you can change the set up of them as and when you like!! 

I will go and find the links x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hopefully this thread will be able to help with who now sells them! Thanks

p.s they arent actually called NIC cubes over here, that is the american name for them so if you are doing a search for NIC cubes then they probably wont show in any of our english stores, the were called wire mesh storage cubes in b&q!

*Photos of your INDOOR setups* - Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I have seen the other day that B & Q still sell them but they were all out of stock the nearest one to me which had a few in stock was Enfield... which isnt really that far from me! 

I searched for Wire Mesh Cube!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> I have seen the other day that B & Q still sell them but they were all out of stock the nearest one to me which had a few in stock was Enfield... which isnt really that far from me!
> 
> I searched for Wire Mesh Cube!


Enfield ha ha thats where all mine came from!!

Its just that one of the girls on the other forum said they were stopping selling them for some reason!
Get there and get them ha ha!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Mesh Cube Storage System Silver Effect, 9840

hope this link works!!!

i must have been searching random stuff i couldnt find them! and they have them in my local store....now to get the OH to yes! I will probs buy 2 lots and then got extras incase they do stop selling! x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol I hope I can! Its not too far from me I think probabout 20 mins!


----------



## NickyB (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd read about these cubes several times and finally decided to look into getting some...managed to get 2 packets of the wire mesh cubes from B&Q this weekend. You can't buy them online and could only reserve to collect them from certain stores but luckily they had them in stock at the Luton store which is fairly local to me.

Had a go at setting something up last night - my cats seemed more interested in it than the rabbit! This is what we've done:










Still have quite a few squares left so might try changing it around tonight.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Omg your rabbit looks gorgeous what breed is he/she?

Whats the wire fencing thing you have around your cubes?


----------



## NickyB (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks, we think Heidi's rather gorgeous ourselves! Not sure what breed she is - dwarf lop I think. She was a rescue we got last year, had been found as a stray so we know nothing about her past.

The fencing around the cube we got from zooplus: 
Ruby Pen for Small Animals - octagonal at zooplus.

We originally had a house rabbit who just lived in one of those plastic indoor cages from pets at home, then when we decided to get him a friend we knew we had to increase the space so found the wire pen on zooplus. Now that Heidi is on her own (her partner died a few weeks ago) I wanted to make the pen more exciting as she's so lonely. Also we hope to be getting her a friend (or two!) soon so the extra space will be needed.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

NickyB said:


> Thanks, we think Heidi's rather gorgeous ourselves! Not sure what breed she is - dwarf lop I think. She was a rescue we got last year, had been found as a stray so we know nothing about her past.
> 
> The fencing around the cube we got from zooplus:
> Ruby Pen for Small Animals - octagonal at zooplus.
> ...


I thought she looked like a dwarf lop but she looks huge compared to my dwarf lop daisy!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Aww that looks great for her. 
Heidi is on my list of names if i manage to get a house rabbit soon...I have a long list for both sexes though! LOL
She is very pretty...is she a sooty fawn colour?
Maybe she is a dwarf x french lop...making her abit bigger than a usual dwarf?

x


----------

